# Sticky  Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have been following a few threads that speak to the data in the chart below. I have went to a number of sources, primarily GM Authority, to glean this information. That said, this was an arduous process and I started to get a bit cross-eyed. If you see any glaring mistakes, please let me know along with a source or two and I will fix it. I know there are a number of issues that needs to be addressed.

1. 2016 vs 2016.5
2. 2019
3. Model/Trim levels possibly in all years

Note: I found references to 19" rims for the 2011 RS, but not on GM sites.
Eventually I would like to add the Verano and the Sonics to this chart as well. It might be possible to add the international versions too, but I will probably leave that to another.

Type of *TPMS frequency*:
315 MHz (2011-2015, 2016 limited edition) 433 MHz (2016-2019) 

Enjoy!


��������

US Spec Cheverolet CruzeModelTire (metric)Tire RPOPCD (mm)Rim Width (in)Offset (mm)Center Bore (mm)Rim RPOLug Threads (metric)Load IndexSpeed Rating*2011*LS215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SLT215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SEco215/55R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.593H2LT215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594S225/45R185x1057.5+4256.6M12x1.591WLTZ225/50R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.593H225/45ZR185x1057.5+4256.6M12x1.591W*2012*LS215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SLT215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SEco215/55R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.593H2LT225/50R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.593HLTZ225/45ZR185x1057.5+4256.6M12x1.591W2013LS215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SLT215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SEco215/55R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.593H2LT225/50R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.593HLTZ225/45ZR185x1057.5+4256.6M12x1.591W*2014*LS215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SLT215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SEco215/55R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.593H2LT225/50R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.593HLTZ225/45ZR185x1057.5+4256.6M12x1.591WCTD215/55R175x1157+4270.2M12x1.594V*2015*LS215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SLT215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SEco215/55R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.594V2LT225/50R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.593HLTZ225/45ZR185x1057.5+4256.6M12x1.591WCTD215/55R175x1157+4270.2M12x1.594V*2016*LS215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SLT215/60R165x1056.5+3956.6M12x1.594SEco215/55R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.594V2LT225/50R175x1057+4256.6M12x1.593HLTZ225/45ZR185x1057.5+4256.6M12x1.591WChrome 17" rimsSE1

Rim size followed by GM recommended tire size. These are for the first gen *Sonics.*

14x5.5 ET39 (This is questionable)185/75R14 89H15x6 ET39195/65R15 89H15x6 ET39205/60R15 91H16x6 ET39205/55R16 91H
17x6.5 ET41.5
205/50R17 89H
All of them have a 56.59 center-bore/pilot-hole diameter.

15X6 steel P/N 95040745, 39mm offset = 16.76 lbs
15X6 alum P/N 96894731, 39mm offset = 17.20 lbs
16X6 alum P/N 95040757, 39mm offset = 19.14 lbs
17X6.5 alum P/N 95040754, 41.5mm offset = 21.94 lbs

additional info here: 2013 Chevrolet Sonic Rims, 2013 Chevrolet Sonic Wheels at OriginalWheels.com


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done, young man. 

Suggest splitting between gen1 and gen2, placing in respective wheels, tires, etc. sub forum and sticking.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

no wonder my 2LT doesn't show specs for 18" wheels on the door sticker thing...must not been available at all


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Well done, young man.
> 
> Suggest splitting between gen1 and gen2, placing in respective wheels, tires, etc. sub forum and sticking.



I originally was going to do that, but I figured i get some fixes under my belt first. Even now I found another mistake - and partially fixed it. 



If anyone wants to give me some RPO's for their Cruze for the rim and / tires, that would help.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Follow up : https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/difference-between-wr6-and-wr7-in-wheel-description.245082/


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added some Sonic wheels at the bottom


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added some more Sonic Rim data thanks to Gotta_Go_Fast


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added Cruze TPMS frequencies

Type of *TPMS frequency*:
315 MHz (2011-2015, 2016 limited edition) 433 MHz (2016-2019) 

Here is an excellent source for more info:









TPMS diagnostic information - Chevrolet Cruze


Chevy Cruze TPMS diagnostic information and troubleshooting tips, including TPMS reset information, TPMS tool recommendations, TPMS reset videos, and more.




www.ateq-tpms.com


----------



## Mark85 (Jun 5, 2021)

Not wanting to bring up old thread, this is the only place i could find to get close to my question,I have a 2013 LT RS with 17" tires. I need to get a new rim, looking for stock and maybe future new rims, but for stock size it looks like im looking for a 17x7 rim?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mark85 said:


> Not wanting to bring up old thread, this is the only place i could find to get close to my question,I have a 2013 LT RS with 17" tires. I need to get a new rim, looking for stock and maybe future new rims, but for stock size it looks like im looking for a 17x7 rim?


If you want to match the other three, just buy another stock rim. If you want to change things up, you can use any stock wheel tire setup for a Cruze and I believe Sonic as well and your speedo will be happy.

I had 16" LT rims and upgraded to 18" LTZ rims. No issues. I actually use the 16" rims for my snow tires.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

eddiefromcali said:


> no wonder my 2LT doesn't show specs for 18" wheels on the door sticker thing...must not been available at all


iirc the door sticker is for what tire and rims came out of the factory my 13’s ltz rs sticker only has 17” listed but i know i can fit a 16” steelie from a 11 (might of been a 12 the car was to fubar to tell)


----------



## mountainmaxman_2810 (Oct 20, 2021)

it says the diesel is 5x115 however when punching in the car on many sites ordering wheels they list the 114.3 as a compatable option, anyone use those?


----------

